# sepsis with BKA amputation



## ALICE.HRUBEC (Jan 26, 2017)

*sepsis*

can anyone help out coding sepsis with recent amputation infection?

thanks,


----------



## lisabatts79 (Jan 29, 2017)

The most common performed procedure concerning BKA is usually through the tibia and fibula which is coded as 27880.  This would be the cpt to use.

Sepsis, unspecified organism ICD 10: A41.9   *pulled from ICD -10-CM-2017 page 350 (mid page)

Please note that I also reviewed info from ICD-10-CM Official Guidelines for Coding and Reporting FY 2017  (October 1, 2016 - September 30, 2017).Certain Infectious and Parasitic Diseases (A00-B99) .........Please review this document.  There be a specific diagnosis that may replace the unspecified status.  I tried to forward an attached but the document exceeds allowed length.  If you would like me to forward this per email please notify me.  lisabatts79@yahoo.com

I hope this helps.

Sincerely, Lisa Jo Batts, CPC, CMBS


----------

